# adjust handlebars



## zenlakin (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a 2006 gary fisher tassajara and I am reaching out to anyone that can help me figure out how to adjust the handlebar height??


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

The handlebar height can only be changed by changing the stem to a different one. What are you trying to do by changing the handlebar height?


----------



## zenlakin (Jan 31, 2010)

I just want to raise the handlebars up a little so I don't feel like I am leaning over quite so much since I had to raise the seat when i bought the bike.


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

If they are riser bars, you can raise them a bit by rotating them; that's assuming that it's not already been done.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

You've got a few options/possibilities. 
Taller and/or shorter stem.
More spacers under stem if you have room.
Rotate the bars if they're riser bars, or get bars with more rise.


----------



## zenlakin (Jan 31, 2010)

I will have to check that out when I get home. From looking at it briefly I didn't even see how you go about taking the handlebars off..


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

The stem will have a front plate with allen screws, 2 or 4, depending on the stem. Undo those with the proper allen wrench, and you can rotate the bar. You don't need to take them all the way off, just loosen them. Once you do this, don't forget to adjust your shifters and brake levers to match your new angle.


----------



## Slozomby (Mar 22, 2012)

zenlakin said:


> I will have to check that out when I get home. From looking at it briefly I didn't even see how you go about taking the handlebars off..


to swap the stem you'll need to take the single bolt from the head cap ( round thing on the top of the steering tube) off as well as the 2-4 bolts from the stem itself where its wrapped around the steering tube. make sure the forks are supported, or the bikes on the ground.

to swap bars. take everything off the bars. then 2 or 4 bolts from the front of the stem where it wraps around the handlebars.

it'll take a little playing to figure out where you want it. you might hit a local shop/coop and see if they have a few you can swap and try.

there are a couple of different sizes so be sure you're getting stuff that lines up with what you have. 1/18 threadless. not sure if its 25mm bars or 31.8. easy enough to measure so you get the right parts. you might need additional/different spacers depending on which physical dimensions of the replacement stem.


----------

